
Feedback on my idea and prototype - ymt_1503
http://bgraph.herokuapp.com
======
ymt_1503
Hi guys,

A couple of months ago, as part of my personal mission to improve JavaScript
skill, I have created a small Chrome Extension to prototype one of my ideas
that occur to me casually. It does not do anything revolutionary but just
structures all available information to see from a different perspective.

Main idea is when a user creates a new concepts, the extension records the
browsing history and builds a graph in the background, then the user can see
it as a graph visualization. I was wondering how people think about this idea
and would like to ask your feedbacks. The extension can be found via link in
the website I posted. Thanks a lot in advance.

Kind Regards

